# I dont know what cube is better: "shen shou 6×6×6 or V-cube 6×6×6"?



## jancek123 (Nov 28, 2011)

i decidet to buy 6×6×6 cube but i dont know wahat cube is the best:fp:fp


----------



## asportking (Nov 28, 2011)

Shengshou's better out of the box, but the v-6 is better than the shengshou once modded and broken in. Also, use this thread for questions like this next time.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

The Shengshou is better out of the box, but I am not sure about once they are broken in. Florian said in a post that his broken in Shengshou was better than a broken in V-cube 6; but not a lot of people have had their Shengshous long enough to know which is better when both are broken in.

Next time, instead of making a thread for a simple question, use the One Answer Question Thread instead.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 28, 2011)

V-6 >>>>>> SS6
No contest


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't mod V6 then SS is better.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

I dislike it when people compare a barely broken in and unmodded SS6 to a well broken in and extensively modded V6, and conclude that the V6 is better (not necessarily talking about people in this thread, but I've seen it several times on this forum and I would prefer people to be more cautious). I'm not sure which is better in the long run, but I hope my SS will be since I don't like my V6 much (and yes, I have modded it a lot).


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 28, 2011)

I have both a SS 6x6 and a vcube 6x6. Neither are modded, and they are both broken in pretty well. I personally prefer the SS. The vcube is sturdy, but it pops, and the centers misallign. The SS has slightly cheaper-feeling pieces but is extremely smooth, and pops a little. I have to be careful with it, but I prefer the SS over the vcube.


----------



## GearGuy57 (Nov 29, 2011)

shengshou without a doubt.


----------



## jancek123 (Nov 29, 2011)

I will buy the SS 6•6•6
tnx


----------



## Hays (Nov 29, 2011)

jancek123 said:


> I will buy the SS 6•6•6
> tnx


 
Don't do this. The V-cube is better. People who are saying otherwise most likely have not modded their cubes well or have not modded them at all. I would only get a shengshou if you do not mind having a slower cube at the expense of not having to do the mods. If you really want good 6x6x6 times buy a V-cube and put in the time to mod it. I have had both a shengshou and a V-cube and I have felt many other shengshous, but in my opinion my V-cube is much much better than all of them. However, I am unsure about the "mods" for a shengshou someone was talking about. I have no idea what they are or if they have any effect.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hays said:


> Don't do this. The V-cube is better. People who are saying otherwise most likely have not modded their cubes well or have not modded them at all. I would only get a shengshou if you do not mind having a slower cube at the expense of not having to do the mods. If you really want good 6x6x6 times buy a V-cube and put in the time to mod it. I have had both a shengshou and a V-cube and I have felt many other shengshous, but in my opinion my V-cube is much much better than all of them. However, I am unsure about the "mods" for a shengshou someone was talking about. I have no idea what they are or if they have any effect.


 
At Cubetcha I felt a ShengShou 6x6 (Brand new), and MeMyself&Pi's modded V6's. The ShengShou was definetly better.


----------



## Felix1996 (Dec 1, 2011)

i modded my shengshou 6x6 with my shengshou 5x5 mod, it has half a piece reverse cc and is quite broken in. i have an adjustable, modded v6 too, it's really good, but my broken in shengshou 6x6 is better i think


----------



## radmin (Dec 1, 2011)

I only have the v6. 
The pin mod only helps prevent misalignment, not eliminate them. 
The V6 has rivets not screws. This is insane to me.
My opinion is that the V-6 design is flawed from a "speedcube" perspective. 
Sure, it was a mind blowing advancement when it first appeared, but its time has passed. Better ideas have been discovered to keep alignment (x-cube). 

Also, the mods take an extremely long time to perform. When you finish you get a better cube but it's still not what I would consider great.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2011)

radmin said:


> .
> The pin mod only helps prevent misalignment, not eliminate them.



Then you did the pins wrong. If mod is done 100% correctly, there should be no misalignment.


----------



## radmin (Dec 1, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Then you did the pins wrong. If mod is done 100% correctly, there should be no misalignment.


 
The pins dig out the centers, after that they don't hold the layer in place. It moves just enough to block the layer. It's nothing like before but enough to lock.
Are you coming to the Ohio Fall 2011? You can look at it there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2011)

radmin said:


> The pins dig out the centers, after that they don't hold the layer in place. It moves just enough to block the layer. It's nothing like before but enough to lock.
> Are you coming to the Ohio Fall 2011? You can look at it there.


 
I'm not coming to Ohio, but it doesn't matter if the pins dig out the centers. That is what they are supposed to do. If you look at my 6x6s, there are channels dug out where the pins move through while the face is rotating, but if you try to do a slice move, the pin still "attaches" the core to the inner slice.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Broken in V-6 beats all. However, they are expensive, and if you are on a low budget, a SS works fine, as they are also good and cheap.


----------



## asportking (Dec 2, 2011)

I notice a lot of people are talking about how much cheaper the SS 6x6 is. The v-6 is only about $10 more than the SS 6x6. Sure, it's cheaper, but $10 more isn't really that much.


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 2, 2011)

asportking said:


> I notice a lot of people are talking about how much cheaper the SS 6x6 is. The v-6 is only about $10 more than the SS 6x6. Sure, it's cheaper, but $10 more isn't really that much.


 
Some people on this forum are around 12-20 and either have their parents pay for them or they have a job to pay of school and to buy cubes


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Some people on this forum are around 12-20 and either have their parents pay for them or they have a job to pay of school and to buy cubes


 
There is also $28 shipping you have to take into account with V-cubes if you buy off there site.

Personally I think the Shenshou 6x6 *could* be the best if someone finds a modification that makes it faster when it is tight so you would not have to deal with the pops.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> Personally I think the Shenshou 6x6 *could* be the best if someone finds a modification that makes it faster when it is tight so you would not have to deal with the pops.


 
This, and someone could like break it in or something...


----------



## Hays (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> This, and someone could like break it in or something...


 
People need to stop assuming that everyone who prefers a V-cube over a shengshou must have not broken in their shengshou at all. It seems that everyone thinks a well broken in and modded V-cube is being compared to a brand new shengshou. This is incorrect. I definitely used my shengshou enough for me to have felt some affect of it being "broken in," and I still felt it was very inferior. I also cleaned out my new shengshou and put in jig-a-loo and maru, the same I use on my V-cube, and adjusted the tension. This did improve the cube; however it was still much worse than my V-cube. When I say that the V-cube is better than the shengshou, I am definitely not comparing a V-cube to a brand new shengshou. 

Furthermore, most people were suprised to see how fast I could turn my shengshou in my example solves video, leading me to assume that it is probably better than most; however, it is still much much slower than my V-cube.

In my opinion, the V-cube is without a doubt better than the shengshou, and this opinion is not a result of not knowing enough about the shengshou, unless their is some new revolutionary mod I am unaware of. Also, the only "fast" person I know of that uses a shenshou 6x6 is Nakajima, and this is only based off of me guessing that he is using a shengshou in this video.


----------



## Felix1996 (Dec 5, 2011)

i have a modification for this thing, emolover 

erm.. i also have a video for the shengshou 5x5 for that on youtube

check out my youtube channel: cuberfelix1996

i'm going to upload a video on how to mod your shengshou 6x6 too


----------



## EMI (Dec 5, 2011)

Pro Shengshou:
There is the high risk that your modification goes wrong: pins don't stay in, or you break something.
The Shengshou does not have to be modified, it already is. It turns well out of the box.
It is cheaper. Not much, but you could get another Shengshou 4x4 or 5x5 from the 10$.
It seems like the Shengshou 6x6 also needs some break-in.
Also, it's got a nice quality. Nice, smooth edges, no bubbles under the stickers and so on.
It is adjustable.
It is using an anti-popping mechanism.
Pro V-cube:
It is very good if you modified it 100% correctly and broke it in, which is not easy.
You don't have to have a bad conscience concerning the v-cube patent.

So get the Shengshou in my opinion.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 5, 2011)

Personal preference.


----------

